# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  kdissert(semantik) u. knowit(?) - ein starkes Team!

## prostetnik

Hallo,
vor kurzem habe ich etwas intensiver mit kdissert gearbeitet (hier noch KDE3...) und habe festgestellt: Ein tolles Programm - einfach und gerade deswegen genial!

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich wie die Bedienung dennoch sehr zweckmäßig ist. Die Grafik ist einfach gehalten, was ich aber durchaus als Vorteil ansehe. Man kann ohne großen Firlefanz sehr schnell eine Mindmap erstellen und sie dann komfortabel in viele Formate exportieren.
Besonders hat mich der Export in das OpenOffice-Format (das ältere sxw) begeistert.

Für KDE4 ist der Nachfolger - kdissert wird nicht weiter entwickelt - semantik. Das ist vermutlich mindestens genauso gut.

Ebenso verhält es sich mit knowit. Ich halte dieses ebenfalls recht einfach erscheinende Programm immer noch für eines der besten Notizverwaltungs-Programme. Vor allen Dingen ist es recht schnell - was der Art einer Notiz entspricht.

Leider gibt es dieses Programm meines Wissens nicht mehr für KDE4. Der Autor hatte mir irgendwann einmal geschrieben, es sollte portiert werden, hat jedoch leider  auf meine letzte Nachfrage nicht mehr reagiert. Sehr schade!

Im Übrigen lassen sich die Daten-Dateien von knowit nicht nur als HTML exportieren, sondern auch sehr einfach mit kdissert öffnen. Der Effekt ist erstaunlich.

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja der Autor Michal Rudolf noch einmal (evtl. müssen wir ihn ermutigen /drängel) - oder es findet sich ein weiterer Ke/önner, der das Projekt weiter bearbeitet. <...Zaunpfahl>

Also lasset uns winken!

gruß
prostetnik

----------

